# Limits



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

One of my grandsons asked me this question today, and I did not have an answer, so I thought I would post it here for public consumption. A quick search of the forum did not yield an answer.

"At what BMI number should a woman no longer wear yoga pants"? 

It seems his girlfriend, who is a bit on the heavy side, stuffs herself into yoga pants (purchased when she was much thinner). 

His attempts to broach the subject with her have apparently failed. I did not have a number to provide him with, however I told him he should start politely referring to them as "sausage casings". 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My thought is that your grandson needs to keep HIS thoughts to himself or he's going to find himself wrapped in a sausage casing.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I think BMI can be misleading. A fit, very low fat, but muscular woman can have the same BMI as a very high body fat, overweight woman.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Women are free to wear whatever they want within the limits of defined dress codes. 

Men are free to be attracted to or not any woman as they wish - but I don't recommend that they tell them about how they feel. 

Both of course the same for genders reversed.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Same answer as flip flops.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I think ridiculing your partner's weight or manner of dress to family members is _well_ over the limit. But I'm aware that such are not the "limits" you were referring to.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I think the best you can do is positive reinforcement when someone wears something they look good in. If they force you to comment on something they don't look good in then "there are other things I like better" might be a way to go and not be lying.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Shoto1984 said:


> I think the best you can do is positive reinforcement when someone wears something they look good in. If they force you to comment on something they don't look good in then "there are other things I like better" might be a way to go and not be lying.


I agree this is better than saying you look terrible in this. Never had a bad response going the positive reinforcement route.

If he isn't attracted to her he should probably find someone who he is though


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

It is a possible quandary though. I was once with someone who I loved but who had let herself go while continuing to wear the clothes she had worn when she was in much better shape. I loved her and so part of my attraction was tied to that (Mr. Happy was happy....) but there were times when I just had to keep my mouth shut and turn my brain off.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

In terms of absolute truths, how the universe is viewed by the outside, most revealing clothing should probably not be worn. There is a difference between wanting to look good and wanting to look sexy and society puts WAY too much emphasis of wanting to look sexy. I am not saying I am not a part of it, and if a woman is wearing yoga pants (my wife included) I enjoy it as much as the next guy (or gal even). Honestly, yoga pants probably make people look better than what they may look like without any pants on. But that is neither here nor there.

Now, the real point is, if you are asking that question, then clearly you have looked at something you found not attractive, and to feel like you need to make a comment on it, well, says more about you than the fat ass shoving their rolls into clothes that don't fit them. Hey, while I am completely understanding of the plight of almost everyone, I am a realist.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

when you bend over and are mistaken as a flat screen TV that is when those yoga pants come off.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Depends on the 'eye of the beholder' imho.


----------

